# [Applescript] Safari et login automatique



## theverglades (27 Janvier 2005)

bonjour je suis novice en applescript, je cherche a creer une application qui me permettrai:
_ ouvrir safari
_ entrer un login
_ entrer un mot de passe

est ce possible ou pas?avez vous des conseils?


----------



## Kartof (27 Janvier 2005)

regarde comme je suis fort : je connais le début :
tell application "Safari"


----------



## theverglades (27 Janvier 2005)

heu.... oui mais ca je l'avais deja trouvé tout seul merci quand meme ;-)


----------



## Kartof (27 Janvier 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> heu.... oui mais ca je l'avais deja trouvé tout seul merci quand meme ;-)


 j'imagine, je plaisantais


----------



## Kartof (29 Janvier 2005)

j'ai trouvé, mais il me faudrait l'adresse du formulaire. En revanche, si c'est du .htaccess je peux pas t'aider


----------



## Kartof (29 Janvier 2005)

ce serait un applescript qui active une page web ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Janvier 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis novice en applescript, je cherche a creer une application qui me permettrai:
> _ ouvrir safari
> _ entrer un login
> _ entrer un mot de passe
> ...



Bonjour

J'ai un compte mail sur le web, j'ouvre la page de ce site et le nom de mon compte et le code s'inscrivent automatiquement.
Si j'efface tous les cookies a l'ouverture de MacGénération, mon pseudo et mon code s'écrivent automatiquement.

Aucun script, j'utilise le trousseau de clefs d'OS X (je suis le seul utilisateur de mon PowerBook).

@+


----------



## theverglades (3 Février 2005)

en fait se serai pour me connecter à internet, j'ai une connection wifi dans ma chambre universitaire et au bout d'un certain temps sans activité la connexion se coupe je suis obligé de relancer safari, j'arrive directement sur la page web ou je dois ecrire mon mot de passe et mon loggin


----------



## theverglades (3 Février 2005)

voici la page webvers laquelle je suis automatiquement dirigé:

https://wifi.ofup.net/account/login.jsp;jsessionid=55BC7E67F63C485C477B06E2F33E2CEB


----------



## theverglades (3 Février 2005)

bon sinon d'apres le conseil de ceslintinc, 
il faudrait juste lancer safari, le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe serai deja inscrit grace au trousseau il resterai plus qu'a valider, attendre que la connexion se fasse puis quitter la page


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2005)

Reste la possibilité d'envoyer à intervalle régulier et automatiquement une requete http comme si tu le faisais à la main.... histoire de garder ta session active.

Genre un http get (par wget ou curl) le tout cadencé par un cron...


----------



## theverglades (4 Février 2005)

bien joué!!! c'est vrai c'est loin d'etre con après faut que j'arrive a faire le prog je ne suis pas tres doué...


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2005)

Je pense que curl doit être livré de base (à moins que ce ne soit dans le developper tools)... sinon, l'emploi est des plus simples:
*curl www.macg.co*

pour cron, c'est pareil, c'est dispo, c'est un fichier à éditer dans lequel il faut mettre ta commande curl.

Si une âme charitable veut bien se dévouer pour donner la syntaxe et le nom de fichier exact...


----------



## Kartof (5 Février 2005)

Je vais essayer alors ...


----------

